# ? PCI-E 2.0x16 ?



## krammuel (Aug 4, 2012)

OK I know the title is confusing, but so am I.

Here is my problem/question:
I have the ECS GF8200A motherboard and the interface for the PCI-E is supposed to be 2.0x16. But in all of my System info and with GPU-Z it shows it @ 1.1x16. Is this a problem with a driver or is it BIOS?

If it is a Driver? then which driver controls that (ie. in Device Manager)?
If it is BIOS? then how the hell can I get BIOS to flash if when I run the flashing program and it doesn't reconize the driver for that? I have flashed BIOS before with no problems.

Any suggestions or help with this would be appreciated.
Thank You


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

Run a 3d program and check GPU-Z again.


----------



## arnoo1 (Aug 4, 2012)

It's a pretty old board that doesnot support PCI-e 2.0
U have to upgrade it to get the best performans from te card,
I had the same issue with a 570a board


----------



## krammuel (Aug 4, 2012)

erocker
Run a 3d program and check GPU-Z again.
I did and still saying 1.1. also GPU-Z has a 3d test for the graphics card to force it into the max interface.




arnoo1 said:


> It's a pretty old board that doesnot support PCI-e 2.0
> U have to upgrade it to get the best performans from te card,
> I had the same issue with a 570a board



Yes it is old, but it does support 2.0

Here it is from the manual:
The NVIDIA® GeForce8200 is a single-chip with proven reliability and performance.
• HyperTransport 3.0 x16 up and down links to the AMD socket AM2+/
AM2 CPU
• PCI Express 16-lane link interface for external graphics processors
• *PCI Express Generation 2.0 compatible*
• Integrated NVIDIA GeForce® Series DirectX 10 Vertex Shader 4.0 graphics
processor
• *Compliant with PCI v2.3 interface at 33 MHz*
• Integrated SATA 3.0 Gb/s Host Controller
• Twelve USB 2.0 ports supported
• Fast ATA-133 IDE controller
• NVIDIA® MediaShieldTM RAID with support for RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 0+1,
RAID 5, and JBOD
• NVIDIA® PureVideo® HD video supported
• Integrated Hybrid SLI technology, NVIDIA® UltraShadowTM technology,
full NVIDIA® nView® multi-display technology capability

I knew that it could do 2.0 when I bought it.


----------



## erocker (Aug 4, 2012)

It is PCI-E 2.0 compatible, meaning it can use PCI-E 2.0 graphics cards, but it still works at PCI-E 1.1.


----------



## krammuel (Aug 4, 2012)

erocker said:


> It is PCI-E 2.0 compatible, meaning it can use PCI-E 2.0 graphics cards, but it still works at PCI-E 1.1.



 ok thats what I needed to know.
Thank You


----------



## Crap Daddy (Aug 4, 2012)

krammuel said:


> ok thats what I needed to know.
> Thank You



No big deal. 1.1x16 is like 2.0x8. You will not feel the difference.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 4, 2012)

It is probably power savings downgrading the slot to 1.1.  Click the ? next to the reading in GPUz and press the "Start Render Test" button and you should see it change from 1.1 to 2.0.



erocker said:


> It is PCI-E 2.0 compatible, meaning it can use PCI-E 2.0 graphics cards, but it still works at PCI-E 1.1.



Actually, according to the ECS site, his board does have a PCI-e 2.0 slot.


----------



## erocker (Aug 5, 2012)

Yep, you're correct. I just went by the specs that krammuel posted.


----------



## xBruce88x (Aug 5, 2012)

@OP.. what gpu do you have in the slot?


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 5, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> @OP.. what gpu do you have in the slot?



I would like to know this as well. It very well could be the card, not the slot that is reversing to 1.1.


----------



## krammuel (Aug 5, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> It is probably power savings downgrading the slot to 1.1.  Click the ? next to the reading in GPUz and press the "Start Render Test" button and you should see it change from 1.1 to 2.0.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, according to the ECS site, his board does have a PCI-e 2.0 slot.



Well I had a HD4870 in the slot and it showed me at 1.1 (but can't remember if always this way). That card crapped out after 4 good yrs and replaced with Gygabyte 7770 (it actually can do 3.0x16, but wasn't expecting that).

And I did that with GPU-Z and it didn't change it.

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.

PS: Thats what I thought it said on the box and is why I went with this MB, also because of the price as I am not rich   lol


----------



## krammuel (Aug 5, 2012)

To note:

I believe it is a driver. Why?
Because Win7 doesn't like me to stop it from installing what it thinks is the best driver for my comp. So whenever I would try to install a driver made for my MB, GC, etc. Windows would change it to the generic or microsoft driver. I have downloaded the drivers for everything from ecs or the manufacture and tried to install them. In my Device Manager it shows Generic/Microsoft drivers for the PCI-PCI interface. Are those the drivers that should control the PCI-E slot?


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 8, 2012)

krammuel said:


> To note:
> 
> I believe it is a driver. Why?
> Because Win7 doesn't like me to stop it from installing what it thinks is the best driver for my comp. So whenever I would try to install a driver made for my MB, GC, etc. Windows would change it to the generic or Microsoft driver. I have downloaded the drivers for everything from ecs or the manufacture and tried to install them. In my Device Manager it shows Generic/Microsoft drivers for the PCI-PCI interface. Are those the drivers that should control the PCI-E slot?



Old board is old  
there is a reason  Nvidia does not make chip-sets anymore driver has nothing todo with and 
PCI has nothing todo with PCIe
Bottom line is if you want Pcie 2.0 then you need to upgrade to a newer motherboard with a newer chip-set


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> Old board is old
> there is a reason  Nvidia does not make chip-sets anymore driver has nothing todo with and
> PCI has nothing todo with PCIe
> Bottom line is if you want Pcie 2.0 then you need to upgrade to a newer motherboard with a newer chip-set



We've already discussed this, the board has a PCIe x16 2.0 slot, the chipset supports PCIe 2.0.


----------



## krammuel (Aug 26, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> Old board is old
> there is a reason  Nvidia does not make chip-sets anymore driver has nothing todo with and
> PCI has nothing todo with PCIe
> Bottom line is if you want Pcie 2.0 then you need to upgrade to a newer motherboard with a newer chip-set



Well there was never a driver that said PCIe. So I assume they are the generics for those drivers.


----------



## krammuel (Aug 26, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> We've already discussed this, the board has a PCIe x16 2.0 slot, the chipset supports PCIe 2.0.



Do you know if the driver would have anything to do with it? Since everyone else is saying my MoBo doesn't have 2.0,


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not likely, the driver doesn't really affect PCI-E speed.


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a Phenom II on a nForce chipset board and I could force GEN1 or GEN2 PCI-E and even now on my Intel X79 chipset board I also get an option for GEN1, 2, or 3. Is it possible that the BIOS is forcing it to run in 1.1?


----------



## krammuel (Aug 26, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I have a Phenom II on a nForce chipset board and I could force GEN1 or GEN2 PCI-E and even now on my Intel X79 chipset board I also get an option for GEN1, 2, or 3. Is it possible that the BIOS is forcing it to run in 1.1?



hmmmm.....
So where in bios would that be? Is it a voltage setting? I can't think of anything in my bios that says Gen1 or Gen2 or Gen anything or even anything that refers to PCIe. Just the GPU to use: "Onboard", "PCI", or "Both". And I do have the most recent bios installed, or could that be it? (ECS had a problem with the 2.0 interface that they left it out on the more recent versions of bios). Not that I read anything on their site saying they had to do that.


----------



## krammuel (Aug 26, 2012)

Well I decided to look in my bios closely and only thing I found was something called "PCI Spread Spectrum" (may have spelled that wrong). I disabled it, but no change 
Also, like to add when I said the options I have for GPU to use was a bit wrong, too. The options are "Onboard", "PCI" or "PCI Express" (but ofcourse was set to PCI Exspress).

Thanks again for the info, and for any futher info anyone has.


----------



## krammuel (Aug 26, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> Old board is old
> there is a reason  Nvidia does not make chip-sets anymore driver has nothing todo with and
> PCI has nothing todo with PCIe
> Bottom line is if you want Pcie 2.0 then you need to upgrade to a newer motherboard with a newer chip-set



And I am not trying to make you think I don't want to replace it, but because of money that won't happen for some time still 
Being that is the heart of the computer I have to change almost everything and I want to build another anyways. Just can't atm.


----------



## Pehla (Sep 7, 2012)

try some older driver!!! i had similar isue..,and new dirvers didnt even work....i instaled one witch came witm graphic card and it works fine !!


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

Which BIOS are you running on it? Just looking thru the BIOS's the 2nd most recent one had this:



> Release Reason:
> 1.update NVMM to improve PCIE vga card Compatibility



Now of course updating to the latest would/should still have that fix.

LINK


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 7, 2012)

all pcie 3.0 cards will run at 1.1 x16 in a 2.0 x16 slot ?

Edit: some scaling benches 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/6.html


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

Durvelle27 said:


> all pcie 3.0 cards will run at 1.1 x16 in a 2.0 x16 slot ?
> 
> Edit: some scaling benches
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/6.html



Certainly not here. Mine runs x16@2.0 unless it's "resting" then x16@1.1


----------



## krammuel (Sep 7, 2012)

Pehla said:


> try some older driver!!! i had similar isue..,and new dirvers didnt even work....i instaled one witch came witm graphic card and it works fine !!



Didn't try. But doesn't matter now, unless I build a 2nd comp. for maybe a backup? 


INSTG8R said:


> Which BIOS are you running on it? Just looking thru the BIOS's the 2nd most recent one had this:
> Now of course updating to the latest would/should still have that fix.
> 
> LINK



Did have last bios version.



Durvelle27 said:


> all pcie 3.0 cards will run at 1.1 x16 in a 2.0 x16 slot ?
> 
> Edit: some scaling benches
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Ivy_Bridge_PCI-Express_Scaling/6.html


 No!


Thanks for the replies 
But I need to close this thread as I just said F-it and went out and bought another MB. Big plus to that was more of the newer technology such as USB 3.0, now it still doesn't support PCIe 3.0 but handles 2.0 better (which I say better cause it can have up to 3 GPU cards). All and all I needed to do this just wanted to wait longer.

Thanks again all


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

Well it's a "solution" either way I guess. What MoBo did you end up picking up?


----------



## krammuel (Sep 7, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> Well it's a "solution" either way I guess. What MoBo did you end up picking up?



ASRock 970 Extreme 4
It could still take my cpu, just had to get new RAM. Because it's DDR3, but that was cheap and I can always buy better RAM and cpu when I can afford better and more. But, my next upgrade will be a new HDD (I have 2 atm but the 1.5TB isn't functioning and 160GB isn't much for anything but OS). I figure I will get a SSD after that for OS and main gaming programs.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

Well there ya go you "upgraded" nothing wrong with that. You now have alot more options available to you with that board not too mention the better performance.


----------



## krammuel (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes and only paid 100 bucks


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I say what was in the "big picture" not a huge problem(tho it woulda have bugged me too) You ended up with a genuine upgrade and for a great price as well. 

I would fork out for 4 more gig of RAM tho Or at least keep your eyes peeled for a cheap 8GB Kit


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2012)

you picked up a really good board actually, have one here in my bros rig. just remember though read the manual on Graphic Card Configuration in the slots because those slots do a bandwidth share. Im guessing you have updated the bios to latest version because when i put the board in last year there was only 1 to update to, I havent touched it since and it runs just fine.


----------



## krammuel (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank You

Yes I will be looking to upgrade the RAM

I did update bios, too.\


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 16, 2012)

if you ever decide to upgrade- the board should be Piledriver ready after a bios update, but it is bulldozer ready. You can max the ram at 32GB in that board too.


----------



## krammuel (Sep 16, 2012)

Yea I will be doing that in the near future.

Any suggestions on which cpu to get? I was thinking the 6100 FX.

And which is the better of the two? Crucial or OCZ for ram? I was looking at the Vengence 8G w/CL10.

Thanks again


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2012)

krammuel said:


> Yea I will be doing that in the near future.
> 
> Any suggestions on which cpu to get? I was thinking the 6100 FX.
> 
> ...



Attempt to Unlock that 720 First before you upgrade the CPU. You should be able to run it at 3.2GHz even, Just look at the Specs of a 955 BE for voltage level to run at.

If You manage to unlock that 720s 4th core and full level of L3 cache and operate it at 3.2Ghz You will have a 955 BE technically (Will Show as a Business Series CPU though)

http://www.techenclave.com/cpu-mobo-corner/amd-phenom-ii-x3-720-a-70898/

At best the FX series are a side grade as even 960T, 970, 975, 980, 1090T, 1100T, whoop the FX at lower clock speeds.

For Ram Id recommend GSkill Ripjaws Blue Heat Spreader, Current Sweet Spot is 8GB (2X4 GB) 1600MHz Ram. You can get that ram with a CL of 7 and a Voltage of 1.5.


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

I have the 4th core unlocked, But am affraid to OC it without water cooling.

Thanks


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you using the stock Cpu Cooler?




krammuel said:


> I have the 4th core unlocked, But am affraid to OC it without water cooling.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

Yes


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

Also want to make sure it is stable 1st. I read that article you posted and alot are having trouble with it being stable unlocked.


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

LOL!
I know this is the wrong place for this thread, BUT...... so far been getting good response to everything I ask or mention here 

Thanks again everyone for their suggestions

I am now oc'ing my cpu and running whatever I can to test it. But, everything is going smooth so far. I got it to 3010Mhz @ 1.3625volts with no problems (even running better). The CPU temp. so far hasn't hit 40c. But I am not really pushing it to hard at first to make sure it won't crash on me.
I haven't messed with any other voltages yet. I did kick the cpu freq. up just a bit.
This I am achieving with the utility that came with the MB, AXTU.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2012)

I normally use bios/uefi for ocing but id try eventually at 3.1 Ghz then 3.2 ensureits apps n gaming stable and i mean run every app you use.

Iirc the cooler should be the same as thE 555 BE AND 955 BE


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> I normally use bios/uefi for ocing but id try eventually at 3.1 Ghz then 3.2 ensureits apps n gaming stable and i mean run every app you use.
> 
> Iirc the cooler should be the same as thE 555 BE AND 955 BE



Well I wanted to make sure it would be ok before I shut it down and not be able to get back on with oc'ing.
Was just on WoW and it runs great now. Still at 3010Mhz.
Still only running @ 37-38 core temp.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

just throwing it out their for the google spiders.


check windows power settings specifically 

"link state power managment"

also check the PCI-E connector on the CARD for missing capacitors near the gold teeth. If their are some missing pencil over the pads.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey dude your talkin about his vid card right. Btw wouldnt it be better to use a conductor pen?

Ya that setting right there really isnt needed for desktop more so for laptops. I swear throttling slows a machine down.



Solaris17 said:


> just throwing it out their for the google spiders.
> 
> 
> check windows power settings specifically
> ...


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> Hey dude your talkin about his vid card right. Btw wouldnt it be better to use a conductor pen?
> 
> Ya that setting right there really isnt needed for desktop more so for laptops. I swear throttling slows a machine down.



actually in most cases on vista and 7 power saving is enabled. and ya you could iv done both it doesnt really matter pencil is easier. the resistance is small you just need to bridge the gap.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> actually in most cases on vista and 7 power saving is enabled. and ya you could iv done both it doesnt really matter pencil is easier. the resistance is small you just need to bridge the gap.



i know bout the settings i disable them on any desktop i encountered. and set monitor to turn off after 10 min. so bridging a certain area does what exactly for the card?  i recall it was done on k7 cpus to unlock multiplier


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 17, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> i know bout the settings i disable them on any desktop i encountered. and set monitor to turn off after 10 min. so bridging a certain area does what exactly for the card?  i recall it was done on k7 cpus to unlock multiplier



the capacitors near the pci-e teeth








can come off cutting connectivity to that tooth. in some cases this will be a data tooth and when it is damaged the card will loose that connectivity level. for example each tooth is a tooth in a "set" of teeth and each "set" controls a diffirent "lane" each "lane" is a diffirent "speed" level such as x1 x4 x8 x16 so damaging a data tooth will make the card drop down to the next working level. all "sets" are required for full speed. and each set is represented from left to right. for example it you damage a tooth 4 in from the right the card will down scale to x8 (this is an example) however if you damage one say 6 in from the left it will drop to x1 skipping from full operation to slow because the set that was damaged was BEFORE the higher level sets. make sense?

so fixing this connectivity resistors function to the entire set bringing you up a link speed.


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> just throwing it out their for the google spiders.
> 
> 
> check windows power settings specifically
> ...



Well since I bought another MoBo it doesn't really matter since it is fine now.

Why I said this is the wrong thread for the extended talk on RAM and such 

"For Ram Id recommend GSkill Ripjaws Blue Heat Spreader, Current Sweet Spot is 8GB (2X4 GB) 1600MHz Ram. You can get that ram with a CL of 7 and a Voltage of 1.5."
I did replace the RAM because the other seem to be giving me problems. I couldn't remember the brand/type you suggested so I got Ballistix by Crucial (still cheap for me). But, did get 8G instead of 4. What I love about Micro Center, they are so helpful and good for returns if needed. BUT...... I have a problem that I thought was the RAM. Sometimes it won't boot, sometimes it does but windows don't start and the biggest issue I have is it doesn't shutdown normally. It will hang on the powering down phase and when the display is put to sleep (turned off to rest) it doesn't want to come back on (the comp seems to be running), but I have to physically shut it down and restart to get it back up. I am sure that it is a setting (either Bios or Windows) but I can't figure it out. My old MB and system was fine with this and I never had to worry about or even think about it. Oh and this has been a problem from the beginning of installing the ASRock MB

Sorry for the long post 

Any advice here would be helpful 

Thanks again


----------



## krammuel (Sep 17, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> the capacitors near the pci-e teeth
> 
> can come off cutting connectivity to that tooth. in some cases this will be a data tooth and when it is damaged the card will loose that connectivity level. for example each tooth is a tooth in a "set" of teeth and each "set" controls a diffirent "lane" each "lane" is a diffirent "speed" level such as x1 x4 x8 x16 so damaging a data tooth will make the card drop down to the next working level. all "sets" are required for full speed. and each set is represented from left to right. for example it you damage a tooth 4 in from the right the card will down scale to x8 (this is an example) however if you damage one say 6 in from the left it will drop to x1 skipping from full operation to slow because the set that was damaged was BEFORE the higher level sets. make sense?
> 
> so fixing this connectivity resistors function to the entire set bringing you up a link speed.



Thanks for the info


----------



## krammuel (Oct 1, 2012)

*Update*

Wow!

 I damn near replaced everything and guess what happens?
You got it....the Graphics card decides to crap out. (Gygabyte HD7770)
So I put the HD4870 back in and it still lives (thank goodness because I can never do without my comp for to long). And of course it says in GPU-Z it is running on 2.0 like it should be Which leads me to believe the MB was going bad all along.

 But, it kinda brings me back to what to do about the 4870, because it still runs on the wrong freqs. for it to run stable I have to underclock it. It is a Diamond and I went through all the BS with returning it way back and they said it was fixed. But it did the same thing as before. (and being out of warranty now. lol).

 OK! So here is the deal. I want to flash it but don't really know if it is safe? I kinda read many of times it is a hit and miss kind of thing, sometimes it ok and sometimes it screws it all up. But I need it to run at lower clocks from the stock that ATI even says, it always worked fine then.
Stock clocks: 795/1100
Clocks @ 750/1000 are stable and no random pixellations (at least for me and this card).

 Also, at stocks clocks it would always give me random pixels when playing any graphic intense game, like WoW or Dragon Age. And basically would cause random system crashes.

Thanks for any help


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 1, 2012)

of your afraid to do it get msi after burner or something and have it load those clocks at startup.


----------



## krammuel (Oct 1, 2012)

Solaris17 said:


> of your afraid to do it get msi after burner or something and have it load those clocks at startup.



Don't use the CCC at all? Because the CCC won't let me change them now and before I had to use ATI tray tool to change them. But ati tray tool won't start with win7, I have to load it each time I start the comp.


----------



## krammuel (Oct 1, 2012)

Oh I forgot I had Gigabyte OC_GURU II
That seem to change the clocks for me. I see if that program works OK.

Thanks


----------



## Alucard (Apr 27, 2013)

I find very odd solution to resolve this problem.
Go to Start menu and switch pc to Sleep mode , After bring back from sleep mode pci express work properly!!!!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2013)

Alucard said:


> I find very odd solution to resolve this problem.
> Go to Start menu and switch pc to Sleep mode , After bring back from sleep mode pci express work properly!!!!



sounds like power properties are messing up, turn those off and enable max performance in windows control panel that doesnt mess with the link state of the PCIe slots


----------



## Alucard (Apr 27, 2013)

eidairaman1 said:


> sounds like power properties are messing up, turn those off and enable max performance in windows control panel that doesnt mess with the link state of the PCIe slots


I did and still saying 1.1! The only solution I found until this moment is switching to Sleep!


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 28, 2013)

This thread has been dead for 5 months, I see no need to turn it into a zombie.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2013)

sounds like a windows problem on your end or a driver, I always disable Power states for Desktops because honestly they are not needed


----------

